# Best Watch For Â£500-700 From Goldsmiths



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

hi all

i have been given a goldsmith gift card with Â£700 which i want to use for a watch, dont really have much i can add to that...

whats the best watch i can get for that money...would it be best to buy the bottom of the range TAG or something like GC

how do GC compare to the bigger boys?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Oris without doubt gets my vote


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Oris without doubt gets my vote


is there much between GC, Tissot and Oris regarding build quailty?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i agree with bridgeman it has to be an oris. as for dealership they are up with the best on the highstreet


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

taffyman said:


> i agree with bridgeman it has to be an oris. as for dealership they are up with the best on the highstreet


the guy at goldsmith said that the GC were built better

whats the best Oris my money would buy? i love the look of the Oris Williams F1... Â£940tho 

do they hold there vaule well? and are they collected?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

whatever takes your fancy ,they are allgreat watches .


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

taffyman said:


> whatever takes your fancy ,they are allgreat watches .


this would be my first proper watch.... i want the best i can get... something that will last me for years and will be "timeless" and something i can pass down...

would i find any good reviews on the above brands?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally I'd say Longines. Nothing wrong with Oris though! Both great brands but I suppose it depends on the style of watch you're after.

I've no idea how well GC (Guess Collection...) watches are made but I'm pretty sure they won't be holding their value well like the vast majority of 'fashion' watches.

edit: a look at completed listings on ebay will tell you how well GC watches hold their value - not good. Not good at all....


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought a Tag F1 Grande Date in Goldsmiths Liverpool last may Â£695 well spent in my book, fantasticly heavy and has a real presence to it....Suppose it would at 44mm tho!! Also if you don't have the full amount the 10 month intrest free is a great option.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

GC? Seriously? Have you seen them?

Ok joking aside each to their own but they're not a watch brand, they're a fashion house. The 'assistant' likely was trying to plug them due to the margins. And his monthly bonus.

Oris are well respected, certainly on this forum, but I think Lampoc nailed it. Longines. Bags of class. Just a shame they're part of Swatch and no longer independent.

Of course, it's not my money, but at the kind of money - which is a lot to a pover like me - I'd be wanting mechanical. Might need to supplement a few bob of your own perhaps.

Don't forget to haggle!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Oris rose gold tone date ponter largest size about 700-will never date!! seriously the style has been about for decades. gooddisplay back .looks like pure class whether formal or casual only thing it dont do is dive.


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

Longines Grande Classique for about Â£650-ish really nice understated dress watch... or an Oris !!!

I own an Oris Big Crown (rose gold), it's a really lovely watch, but it doesn't come with sapphire glass, I scratched it after 6 weeks (quite badly) sent it away, and 3 weeks later scratched it again... thankfully not badly this time !


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mid-range Oris or top of the range Tissot for me.

Without googling I dunno what other brands they hold, but Victorinox are good VFM around that level.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Take a look at longines as well - not just what is on display, but take a look through the catalogue - they can get any of the range.

And ask them if you can pay Â£700 in vouchers and use the 3 years interest free credit, if you need to go above it.

Oh, and you want an Oris btw.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Well unless you go for the GC you won't get a bad watch at Â£700 - seriously... don't do it.... they are OK watches but definitely not in the same league at Longines and Oris. And come the day when you want to sell it.....

So go to Goldsmiths and as others have said look at those two marques and choose which watch calls to you. My own preference would be for a Longines Conquest if I fancied a dress watch,(simply because I already have an Oris Classic), but I would look long and hard at the Oris Williams if I fancied a sports watch.

And don't forget... bargain hard! In these hard pressed days it's only Rolex dealers that won't discount.

Rob


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice and honest opinions in general.It all depends on what you like. Value for money a Tissot T-Rate Moto automatic could be a nice choice. Oris BC3 have been a favourite of mine for a long time and you may also consider the nice Longines Eritage.

Beware of shopkeepers - these days they don't get the training that they used to and they prefer to sell what will make them a better profit margin.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

ENY55V said:


> Very nice and honest opinions in general.It all depends on what you like. Value for money a Tissot T-Rate Moto automatic could be a nice choice. Oris BC3 have been a favourite of mine for a long time and you may also consider the nice Longines Eritage.
> 
> Beware of shopkeepers - these days they don't get the training that they used to and they prefer to sell what will make them a better profit margin.


Just took a look at that BC3, good call, that is nice.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

If it were me I'd go for the black faced Longines Heritage but that's only because I have the chrono version and it's an ideal dress watch with classic styling. That said, any of the Oris pointer dates appeal, so tricky .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ENY55V said:


> Beware of shopkeepers - *these days they don't get the training that they used to* and *they prefer to sell what will make them a better profit margin.*


:lol: :lol:

I would say just the opposite, why would you train people to do anything else other than make the most revenue for your business, sounds to me that they are getting all the training they need


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Oris. They're top notch for the money. I would strongly advise AGAINST purchasing one with any kind of third party branding (i.e. Williams) on the dial as the novelty wears off pretty quickly. Get a plain Oris diver.


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, and be sure not to pay full RRP for it.


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

amf said:


> Oh, and be sure not to pay full RRP for it.


I didnt know you could barter with goldsmiths... What sort of % do I aim to knock them down?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i have had the usual 10% on most deals that i have had in thier stores .that said its not a lot but it does help when you are on a budget,


----------



## jayxbee (Jul 26, 2010)

Another Oris vote here


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Another vote for Oris from me.


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

ok change of plan...

wife got a bangle from goldsmith so i have a budget of 600-700 in the second hand market, what can i get?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

not from a gold shop on the high street thats for sure ,







i find that private gold collecters are the most genuine :


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

taffyman said:


> not from a gold shop on the high street thats for sure ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

sorry i ment i have 700 to buy a second hand watch...

whats the best i could buy for the money, im a 28year old, work in accounts, but am into classic cars and football... need something that says that all


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Evening,

First things first, I firmly believe that Omega are the worlds best watches, particularly from a VFM perspective, so am stating my bias up front - there, done. Clearly you would lose that argument with people who buy Panerai, Rolex, Cartier etc but you're not in that market, and neither am I, so Omega it is then.

So your Â£700 will now be burning a hole in your pocket and you have the freedom to search for anything in the second hand market - a great position to be in.

My advice to you would be to wait and save another Â£100 as Â£800 should get you my personal favourite - the Omega Seamaster Professional 2264.50 (quartz), and that's why I own one. They're quite hard to come by but there's usually a couple on ebay.

Alternatives? With some bargaining you should be able to get a Breitling Colt (like this one:My link ) or a vintage / classic Omega (like this one:My link ). This Omega is a great deal if you're into that vintage / classic style. As an investment it's money in the bank and it's actually money in your bank now at that price - win / win eh!

If you're into diver's watches (like me) then there are loads of great watches out there for your kind of money and, to be honest, some lovely stuff for around the Â£500 mark, even new. You could look at the likes of Helson, Benarus, Boschett and Seiko. If you want to know more then PM me and I'll send you some info.

Best of luck with your search and we'd all love to know what you eventually buy.

David


----------



## sportline (May 6, 2011)

royalwitcheese said:


> Evening,
> 
> First things first, I firmly believe that Omega are the worlds best watches, particularly from a VFM perspective, so am stating my bias up front - there, done. Clearly you would lose that argument with people who buy Panerai, Rolex, Cartier etc but you're not in that market, and neither am I, so Omega it is then.
> 
> ...


thanks David, your links didnt work, and i am having issue trying to PM you... my email add is [email protected]

thanks again for all your help so far


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

sportline said:


> royalwitcheese said:
> 
> 
> > Evening,
> ...


Firstlty I thought that they were vouchers? I doubt you'd get very far in a second hand watch dealers with a goldsmiths gift card.

Second - I agree with David - As someone who owns Rolex, Cartier, Tag and Omega I would have to say that Rolex is my favorite, *BUT value for money*, I feel qualified to say Omega all the way (see my other posts about the Seamaster Pro that I own).

Thirdly, I think Oris is one of the most under rated watch brands at the moment. I've looked at a few, especially the divers and the finish quality is amazing.

My vote would be Oris all the way.

PM22


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Oris and Tissot are watchmakers. GC is a fashion brand that have a range of watches. Sounds like the sales assistant is trying to push the brand that don't sell well.

I'm anything ut an expert, but from what I have learnt, whenever the choice is between a watchmaker and a fashion brand, always take the watchmaker option. Some exceptions exist in the upper echelons of luxury watches, but for anything under 1,000 this seems to hold true.

Don't buy GC.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date....Classic....Â£720.

Cheers

Gary


----------

